

GTK+ 3.2 released - allows rendering applications in HTML5-capable web browsers - hotice
http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/gtk-32-released-with-html5-allows.html

======
albertzeyer
About the HTML support: This only simply draws to a HTML canvas. This is
mostly just a nice and simple hack but I doubt that people would use GTK now
as an alternative to real web frameworks. I have seen similar hacks for VNC,
X11 and other stuff.

This would be much more interesting if the GTK components map to real HTML
elements.

~~~
cbs
>This would be much more interesting if the GTK components map to real HTML
elements.

This is where we're eventually headed, the mozilla project "chromeless" is an
interesting experiment down the path. IIRC It gets rid of XUL for the
application chrome and uses html/js for the entire program gui.

------
MartinMond
I've recently been looking for ways to do powerful admin interfaces quickly.

I've been looking at Cappuccino since it does support stuff like tables with >
10.000 entries and 'complex' controls.

Now with GTK+ HTML5 support this might also be an avenue to explore.

~~~
orblivion
Something that crossed my mind, maybe you can help me answer. Are there cases
where it would be easier to create a GTK application than a javascript
application? This whole concept seems like it opens up a lot of opportunities
for websites to provide rich interfaces, but then I think, wait, aren't people
thinking of going the opposite direction? For instance, the high level GUI
programming for Gnome Shell is in javascript.

~~~
amalcon
It would be entirely possible to do both at the same time. There are
javascript bindings for GTK. This isn't so much a workaround for javascript as
a workaround for HTML.

And yes, there are absolutely cases where it would be easier to create a GTK
application than an HTML application. You don't need to worry about choosing a
widget library, for one, and placement is very straightforward.

------
nyellin
For more on the HTML5 backend see
<http://blogs.gnome.org/alexl/2010/11/23/gtk3-vs-html5/>

Basically, toplevel windows (i.e. GtkWindow) act as proxies for remote
browsers.

------
altrego99
Does it compile to native HTML5+Javascript?

From looking at it, it seems that it doesn't - that it is running the app in
the server and updating the screen in HTML5 canvas. It would be cool if it
compiles the code to Javascript though... so that you get complete client side
platform independent apps out of the current entire Gnome repository!

~~~
noahl
GTK itself will probably never do that, because it doesn't include any sort of
language-processing code (as I understand it). Adding code to GTK that could
translate programs between languages would be a huge increase in complexity
and scope.

However, a project like GCC could certainly do that. If someone really wanted
that to happen, they could add a Javascript code generator to GCC and pair
that with GTK's HTML5 backend to produce something like what you want.

~~~
wazoox
Probably an easier way would be a Glade-XML to HTML5 translator (an
HTML5builder instead of GTKbuilder).

------
doctoboggan
The implications of this are incredible with tablet computers becoming more
and more popular. QT is approaching this as well with their Lighthouse project
but I think it is still a little ways off.

I really want to start playing with this, is there any reason why it wouldn't
work with the python GTK bindings?

------
iam
That's pretty cool and could be very useful, how is the performance if it's
done over the internet as opposed to locally?

------
coob
Are there demos anywhere, or does this need to be run locally?

~~~
sciurus
The latest video demo I've seen is
<http://blogs.gnome.org/alexl/2011/04/18/broadway-update-3/>

------
vladsanchez
This is EPIC! Amazing...

